# Football booked for sunday 12th at ahdaaf



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Football is booked for Sunday 12th July at Ahdaaf, 6-7.

hopefully we can get the numbers to do block bookings. 

please confirm attendance.

I will post a map later.

Thanks

Ross


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

rosco said:


> Football is booked for Sunday 12th July at Ahdaaf, 6-7.
> 
> hopefully we can get the numbers to do block bookings.
> 
> ...



Hey Ross, count me in again.


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

rosco said:


> Football is booked for Sunday 12th July at Ahdaaf, 6-7.
> 
> hopefully we can get the numbers to do block bookings.
> 
> ...


I would like to come but there is a possibility I could be 10-15 mins late as I usually finish work at 6pm on a Sunday but could possibly get out earlier....

What are the details for payment etc? and can you wear moulders?


----------



## Scotman1888 (Jun 30, 2009)

judicious said:


> I would like to come but there is a possibility I could be 10-15 mins late as I usually finish work at 6pm on a Sunday but could possibly get out earlier....
> 
> What are the details for payment etc? and can you wear moulders?


cant make it on sunday unless its a bit later or if its near jebel ali gardens ? 
if it was maybe starting at 7 then i would be in for it


----------



## hipflask (May 2, 2009)

yeah i'm in. Where is Ahdaaf? i'm in the Marina....well not actually in it!!!


----------



## Dreamlivingdubai (Jul 4, 2009)

would love to join the group. pls send me more details [email protected]ks, Simon


rosco said:


> Football is booked for Sunday 12th July at Ahdaaf, 6-7.hopefully we can get the numbers to do block bookings. please confirm attendance.I will post a map later.ThanksRoss


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

7 players so far?


----------



## Scotman1888 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry guys but im working sunday so would only be able to manage a bit later on dependant on how close to lake towers it is ?


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

rosco said:


> 7 players so far?


I'm in mate...

If you can just let me know if you can wear football boots?


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

judicious said:


> I'm in mate...
> 
> If you can just let me know if you can wear football boots?


sure boots as long as they are moulded. astro turf and trainers are fine too

also anyone welcome and invite friends


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

map attached 

still need a couple of players, it takes about 10 minutes from the emirates mall


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

it was difficult to book so unfortunately 6pm was the only time I could get. 

please try and get there as near to 6 as possible even if a little late

thanks

Ross.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

i will do my best to make it, 6-8 is when i am done with work usually but i will try to leave early if things aren't looking intense


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

worst case is i will be a little late


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

tonight at 6pm 

any new players welcom


----------



## Scotman1888 (Jun 30, 2009)

I could make it now if some one had a pair of boots i could borow ? 
size 9 ? i dont care the state atall would be a great help


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Scotman1888 said:


> I could make it now if some one had a pair of boots i could borow ?
> size 9 ? i dont care the state atall would be a great help



I have a pair of 8's or go sports IBM have them for really cheap


----------



## Scotman1888 (Jun 30, 2009)

its cool ill just wear a pair of trainers, cant get cash together had a look at shops but too muchos but ill play with the trainers see how we get on


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Scotman1888 said:


> its cool ill just wear a pair of trainers, cant get cash together had a look at shops but too muchos but ill play with the trainers see how we get on


I'm gonna play with trainers too mate.... I thought I had brought my footie boots over... turns out I didn't...


----------



## Scotman1888 (Jun 30, 2009)

Firstly id like to apologise for not being there tonight. I had some trouble with taxi guys, ehm i asked them to take me to the place i ended up in **** knows where and have walked home so really sorry guys


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Scotman1888 said:


> Firstly id like to apologise for not being there tonight. I had some trouble with taxi guys, ehm i asked them to take me to the place i ended up in **** knows where and have walked home so really sorry guys


no you would have struggled with a taxi driver, most dont even know where the marina is. 

its booked for 7pm next week. where u staying you might be able to share a lift.


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

rosco said:


> no you would have struggled with a taxi driver, most dont even know where the marina is.
> 
> its booked for 7pm next week. where u staying you might be able to share a lift.


:clap2:

Cheers for booking it again mate...

Will be there!


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Ross, count me in again for next Sunday...


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

They double booked so we are on at 6pm 

all welcome. 

Thanks


----------



## Scotman1888 (Jun 30, 2009)

well im coming from jebel ali so would be wandering if anyone would like to share a ride with me?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I wouldn't mind "playing" if there is space available.

Is this Sunday on as it's a holiday everywhere else?


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Scotman1888 said:


> well im coming from jebel ali so would be wandering if anyone would like to share a ride with me?


Hi we will be going from discovery gardens you can get a lift with us if you like


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> I wouldn't mind "playing" if there is space available.
> 
> Is this Sunday on as it's a holiday everywhere else?


Yes space available 

still on even on a sunday


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm not too sure about making it tomorrow due to being out of Dubai at the moment... will confirm for definite tomorrow morning....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Cheers, for having me down. Don't know if wheezing to the point of blindness and falling on my arse contributed to the game much but cheers all the same.


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Cheers, for having me down. Don't know if wheezing to the point of blindness and falling on my arse contributed to the game much but cheers all the same.


That sounds like me last week mate 

Sorry I didn't make it yesterday guys... I couldn't make it back to Dubai in time....


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

football booked again for this sunday at 6pm all

welcome invite anyone else too


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

we have about 9 so far anymore wanting to plan


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

rosco great planning , havent been able to come to play cos bsy with other stuffs


----------



## Camel Lover (Mar 18, 2009)

*Springs*

Is this still on guys and does anyone travel from the springs?


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm on holiday as of tomorrow so won't be able to make it...


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Camel Lover said:


> Is this still on guys and does anyone travel from the springs?


Yes this is on for today, 

Mark lives in the springs, although he will be going straight from work, if you get there Mark will be able to give you a lift home. 

will PM you my mobile number, if you need directions, but generally follow the map


----------

